
Miscellaneous notes on Apollo Guidance Computer design from my research - kencausey
https://rescue1130.blogspot.com/2018/10/miscellaneous-notes-on-agc-design-from.html
======
kencausey
This is a follow-up to a previous blog post discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18210041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18210041)

------
kencausey
Carl's next entry regards the rope memory:
[https://rescue1130.blogspot.com/2018/10/looking-at-agc-
block...](https://rescue1130.blogspot.com/2018/10/looking-at-agc-block-ii-
core-rope.html)

